# A question for the girls



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm taking 10 mg of Lexapro daily. I've only been on it for about 4 weeks. My period is 5 days late, and I was wondering if antidepressants (or Lexapro specifically) can cause amenorrhea. I took a pregnancy test, just to make sure, and it was negative. My period is never late, even during high-stress. Could it be my meds? Should I call my doctor?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I've just tried a quick search on google because I don't want you worrying, but i couldn't find anything on the matter... I think your best bet would be to phone your doctor... It's a "good" reason to phone her/him for.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I googled it, too and I also found nothing. I appreciate your concern. I'm not too worried but if it goes on for a few more days I'll probably call my doc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

There's info here on its self effects:

http://www.healthyplace.com/lexapro/side_effects.asp

Nothing on periods though.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I didn't have this problem with Lexapro, I was on it for 8-9 weeks, but I did have it with Topamax...just recently in fact. my period just wouldn't start, I had cramps for 2 weeks straight, and I just_ knew_ Topamax was doing it.

dunno about you, but I'm very med phobic! adding a new med is a lot of stress on my body, so try to just relax...or call your doctor if you have to.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Rula. I'm not familiar with Topamax. Is it an SSRI?


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Topamax is an AED, anti-convulsant or anti epileptic drug. it's for those of us who are experimenting with the theory that dp/dr is a form of seizures or overactivity of the temporal lobes, which my psych happens to agree with completely.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh ok. Has it been helping your DP/DR?


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

no telling yet, not 'till i hit a "therapeutic" dose of at least 200 mgs, I'm on 100 now. Is lexapro doing anything for you? it was sugar pills for me


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Lexapro works wonders for my depression and anxiety but has no effect on my DP/DR whatsoever. :?


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I googled this for ya, yea I'm bored :lol:



> SSRI's increase serotonin availability by inhibiting reuptake of serotonin at receptor sites in the brain. The increase in serotonin can cause a lowering of dopamine in the brain. Lower dopamine levels can result in increased amounts of prolactin, which in turn can result in lowering testosterone levels. This "chain reaction" can result in milk discharge from breasts *and delayed menstrual periods (dysmenorrhea)*. To alleviate this many doctors will prescribe vitamin B-6, since vitamin B-6 is a coenzyme in the production of dopamine. I would suggest taking vitamin B-6 in a vitamin B-complex supplement, since the B vitamins work best when taken together, except for vitamin B-12 which works best when taken on an empty stomach. Take 50 mg. in a complex form, three times daily. It may take a month to see any positive effects due to menses cycle.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, rula! That was really informative!


----------

